# question about keeping the glass clean



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

my 14g cube has been doing great. everything is thriving, i test my water a couple of times a week and readings are all very good. 

however, i'm having trouble keep the glass algae-free. am i expecting too much? i have a tuxedo sea urchin that cruises around. the starfish i have is going to the LFS this weekend as i don't think there is enough to sustain him. i have just a couple of astrea snails but they aren't keeping up with it. 

can someone (brian  ) suggest what i can do to keep the glass clean? it's odd...some days i wake up and see it sparkling, other days i have to run the magnet over it a LOT. 

thanks!

oh and, got my new 29g cube set up. nothing in it yet, not even water, so looking forward to getting it started soon!


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> my 14g cube has been doing great. everything is thriving, i test my water a couple of times a week and readings are all very good.
> 
> however, i'm having trouble keep the glass algae-free. am i expecting too much? i have a tuxedo sea urchin that cruises around. the starfish i have is going to the LFS this weekend as i don't think there is enough to sustain him. i have just a couple of astrea snails but they aren't keeping up with it.
> 
> ...


Algae on the glass is something everyone has. I don't think it can be avoided and it's not a sign that you're doing anything wrong. Many people make glass cleaning part of their weekly water change / maintenance program. I only clean the front glass and let the algae go on the back and sides. It all depends on the look you want and your set up. Cleaning the glass more often makes it easier in the long run. When it gets really noticeable, it's harder to get the glass clean.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, what kind of algae are we talking about here? Brown spots that appear? Or other? I only clean my glass once a week, front and sides. I use a SW Blue scrubber pad, and a scraper. I do it because I get a white bacteria film on the glass. THe only places I get algae is where the light directly hits the glass. Are you using RO water? Shouldn't have to do it more than just once a week, some nutrients must be in the tank making algae grow more.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

yes, i'm using RO water for the most part. occasionally, i top off with tap water. i'm on a sand point where my water comes from an underground spring, no chemicals or anything, just pure water. 

the algae i'm talking about is just the brown stuff. i guess i'm just a little too particular as i hate to see ANY algae on the glass. the magnet i have doesn't really do the job well enough so i do get in there once a week or so with a scrubber.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like typical stuff then.


----------

